# Ebay Feedback - When Do You Leave It?



## country4me (Apr 10, 2008)

I have just started selling again on ebay. Just shipped an item out to the winning bidder today & he wants feedback NOW. I have sent him an email stating "Please let me know when the items arrives and our transaction is complete. I will be more than happy to then leave feedback for you."

I have been burned before by people saying I sent them a piece of wood instead of a video game (yep you read that right lol). 

If I leave feedback now - he could do something very similar....

Your thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

I just purchased an item from ebay last week. The seller left feed back when she shipped the package. I however waited until I received the package and examined the items.


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

ive had sellers leave feedback for me when i paid, its the way they do transactions cause they do so many in a day..... however proper protocol i believe s to leave feedback when the transaction is complete, and as a seller you can state, simply you will leave feedback when positive feedback is received.....

It is all about good communication.

Ebay is hard on sellers and take the buyers side way to often, even when the buyer is a jerk...... ive heard of sellers being banned cause the buyer was an idiot and wanted the product without paying for it..... yeah people for some reason are like that in places.

William
Idaho


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

I can not see why a seller can not leave feedback as soon as the buyer fulfills his part of the deal. (Payment) I have had many sellers insist on leaving me feedback *after *I leave mine.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Sellers used to leave feedback when they were paid, but almost all now tell me that they will leave feedback once I receive the item and leave it for them first. I do the same when I sell something. Considering Ebay's moronic feedback policy, I think it makes sense. 

Nomad


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

i leave feed back as soon as I get paid. As far as i am concerned the buyer has fufilled his part of the deal. If some one told me I left them a peice of wood then I would take it us with e-bay as a transaction gone bad.
i hate it when some one says they won't leave me feed back untill i have left them positive feed back. Does that mean I won't get positive feed back even if i do my part (pay)? Because to me that is what it sounds like. Honestly it sounds to me like the seller is holding the buyer over the barrel to leave good feed back, even if the seller sends junk.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

SquashNut said:


> i leave feed back as soon as I get paid. As far as i am concerned the buyer has fufilled his part of the deal. If some one told me I left them a peice of wood then I would take it us with e-bay as a transaction gone bad.
> i hate it when some one says they won't leave me feed back untill i have left them positive feed back. Does that mean I won't get positive feed back even if i do my part (pay)? Because to me that is what it sounds like. Honestly it sounds to me like the seller is holding the buyer over the barrel to leave good feed back, even if the seller sends junk.


Agree 100%


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

It is completely up to you if or when you want to leave feedback. Personally, I don't consider the transaction complete until I know the item arrived safely and the customer is satisfied.


----------



## country4me (Apr 10, 2008)

I am not holding out for feedback-I don't really care if he leaves it or not (he sounds like a nutcase in his emails lol).

I just don't want to immediately leave positive feedback for him until our transaction is complete.

I guess I just want to make sure he isn't a crook & gets his money back from Paypal (cause it's real easy for them to do) & then keeps the item too!

Thanks all!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Blu3duk said:


> ...and as a seller you can state, simply you will leave feedback when positive feedback is received.....
> 
> William
> Idaho


I've had sellers do that to me, and I make a point never to buy from them again. If I've paid, then I've completely my part of the bargain and I shouldn't be held hostage to get feedback.


----------



## furholler (Feb 1, 2005)

Possum Belly said:


> Agree 100%


I agree with this as well, and this is the way I do it. But, as someone stated, ebay's policies and their bent toward the buyers may change the way I do it. I once bought a purse for my wife, got it in the mail and noticed that it had been spray painted to cover the wear. I left neg. feedback and demanded my monet back. The seller left me neg. feedback as a retaliation. I was hacked, I did my part and I never got my money back. I paid for the item immediately, I did not order junk, which is what I got. I REALLY disagree with that kind of use of feedback-in retaliation.


----------



## Ifistav (Mar 26, 2010)

I leave feedback as soon as I get paid too.

Ifi


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Once upon a time, eBay actually had a rule that sellers had to leave FB first because the buyer's transaction has been completed first. I agree with that. 

I might not always manage to LEAVE feedback first (I have a good 50-100 transactions a week), but I always _intend_ to.



The buyer owes me nothing but a prompt payment with a current address. 
Once I receive that, they deserve positive feedback. That simple.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I leave feedback right after I print the label to ship it. I don't have any reason for doing it then, it is just my routine. For the most part, most of my buyers don't leave any feedback at all, so I don't even worry about it.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

I rarely look at a buyers feedback. Only when I have a slow pay. It is often a buyer with 0 feedback. Like they didn't realize once they purchased they had to pay.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I would suggest, if you're leaving feedback once you get the money and have sent the item they purchased, that you make sure the address you sent it to is a good one and they have, indeed, picked it up. Then leave feedback about them.

David got caught in sending positive feedback for a seller after it had been paid for and shipped. Turned out the address he was told to ship it to was "not" the purchaser's address. There were actually 3 different addresses that showed up and the purchaser then tried to claim he never received the item and wanted his money back. (It was a friend's address he had used.) After a little turmoil and David's great ability at conflict resolution in such matters, it all came out ok. But if he had not acted in ways he did, he could have been really .....!


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Sellers can no longer leave anything other than positive feedback for buyers. Its either positive or nothing!

I leave feedback as a seller when I ship the item - the buyer paid me promptly and that's all that I need to attest to.

As a buyer, I leave feedback when I receive the item.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Sometimes eBay says they have implemented a new policy and then hasn't followed through.

If a seller has a problem with a buyer they have the Resolution Center available to them. Once the seller has submitted a problem, buyer cannot leave feedback until it is resolved. For a no pay, buyer is prohibited from leaving feedback.

At one time eBay promised to count all feedback. For example, a buyer buys eight different items all shipped in one package. They can leave feedback on all eight items but eBay only counts one per buyer.

I thought eBay had implement a policy a buyer could not leave negative or neutral feedback without giving the seller something like four days to resolve the problem. I think about 80% of my neutral or negative feedback has been knee jerk reactions. Once buyer has sumitted it, what is my incentive to make the problem whole?

I recall reading only about 60% of eBay buyers leave feedback.


----------

